# Beechdale Swimming Centre, February 2016



## urbexdevil (Mar 1, 2016)

Having spotted a few other reports on this place and being not far from the area anyway, we decided to give this place a go and what a result it turned out to be. With a somewhat difficult entry and a slightly messy cut to the hand, we were in!

Here’s a small amount of history gathered from other reports and pieced together by the devil himself.



> Beechdale Swimming Centre opening in the 1970s and closing its doors in August 2015, Beechdale hosted the Nottinghamshire County Swimming Team as well as where Olympic gold-winning swimmer Rebecca Adlington did much of her training.
> 
> The center closed due to a more advanced 50m pool opening nearby



Enough of the reading side of things and onto the viewing side…


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 1, 2016)

good photos and report, plus its looks pretty clean and Chav free !


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hope your up to date with your Tetanus!! Great set of images and the bonus of being chav free and clean.


----------



## Rubex (Mar 1, 2016)

Oh this is very cool  great find urbexdevil! Great photos too!


----------



## urbexdevil (Mar 1, 2016)

Cheers all 



flyboys90 said:


> Hope your up to date with your Tetanus!!



Doubt it, il be fine lmao. More messy in the case of blood and a lot of dirt, it got a bit sticky and couldn't tell what was blood and what was dirt.


----------



## tazong (Mar 1, 2016)

Wow what a great explore - would of been great to see you with a selfie on diving board or at least have a play in the balls.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (Mar 1, 2016)

Ha ha....so did you jump into the ball pool. Great set there.


----------



## degenerate (Mar 1, 2016)

Lovely, nice to see the spray cans haven't got in yet. Looks the hand wound was worth it


----------



## Jon6D (Mar 1, 2016)

Brilliant, hope you didn't forget your bathers haha


----------



## urbexdevil (Mar 2, 2016)

tazong said:


> Wow what a great explore - would of been great to see you with a selfie on diving board or at least have a play in the balls.
> Thanks for sharing



Funny enough there's pictures of the others in the usual urbex group on the diving board and in the ball pit haha! None of me though, im the man behind the camera


----------



## simo98 (Apr 5, 2016)

I live around here and was wondering how you managed to get in as I would love to explain my childhood swimming centre once again.


----------



## urbexdevil (Apr 5, 2016)

simo98 said:


> I live around here and was wondering how you managed to get in as I would love to explain my childhood swimming centre once again.



I am yoda you see, I used the force to guide me.


----------



## scottyg100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Looks a grand explore, shame about your hand 

Nice too see that it hasn't been smashed to bits

Thanks for sharing


----------

